# ★ Composers Birthday Listening Group ★



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

When should we have the all Ligeti day? I'm thinking in a little over 8 hours. Midnight Central Time. If you don't have much Ligeti, there is always youtube. Who's in?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> When should we have the all Ligeti day? I'm thinking in a little over 8 hours. Midnight Central Time. If you don't have much Ligeti, there is always youtube. Who's in?


lol, a regular day for me.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

You should make sure coag is around. Would be a shame to do it when he is unavailable.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

He's really busy with school. No telling when he'll be back on here.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I've just had an all Ligeti day, listened to nothing else all day

About 6 hours worth


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

The only piece by Ligeti I have is 'Lux Aeterna'. I'm happy to try more on Youtube, but I feel it would be useful to stock up on pills, just in case.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Why not do an all-Glazunov day?? For his birthday this past year, I did a marathon where I listened to over 4 hours worth, but threw in a bunch of other Russian composers for variety.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd say we plan an all Composer day once a week so people don't burn out on the idea.  I haven't heard any Glazunov to be honest.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I got the Svetlanov Glazunov box. It's fantastic.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

lol, who gave the thread "1" star?.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I like this idea. When is it happening?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

3 and a half hours. Hopefully CoAG can participate. But he's had many all Ligeti days I'm sure.  And it happens to be the time I go to bed. So I'll start my lstening tomorrow.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

About an hour before Ligeti day.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Call me for Ring-in-a-day day.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm participating by listening to his piano etudes while doing my workout.

Not sure this is the best music to exercise to.


----------



## thesubtlebody (Oct 20, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't work the regime into my schedule; I saw the notice too late. But three cheers for this idea and for Ligeti! I will follow ya'll's comments.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Just woke up. Listening to Ligeti's Orchestral Works. Lontano to start out.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Another 1 star? Really enjoying his San Franciso Polyphony. I guess this will be the one and only all Composer day due to lack of particpation.


----------



## thesubtlebody (Oct 20, 2012)

Didn't you announce it like ~19 hours ago? A discussion thread might be startable _weeks _before a composer day happens, maybe with a first post reserved for an expanding syllabus of links, articles, pictures, notes, etc. as adjunct reading and prep-work. Maybe even better (though I do love the idea of a bunch of people listening to the same body of work at roughly the same time), maybe just a listening group for a given composer, with an emphasis on a fairly short period of time for group listening and discussion? As for the pesky one-star issue, there will alwayz B hataz.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Getting everyone (or even half) of the people on here to listen to a partcular Composer all day is mission impossible imo. Everyone is on a different page though it is still Classical. An all Bach day would be much easier given the popularity of him. But I thought an all Ligeti day would be interesting. We already have a Composer Guestbook for that stuff.  It seems the Classical forum is kind of slow lately as well.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Listening to the first movement of the violin concerto. I love this movement. The first part has an "optimism" that I rarely find on Ligeti. It is also very playful. I love that bass pizzicato in the second part and the percussion.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been listening lately to Jeremy Denk's Nonesuch recording of the first two books of the Ligeti Etudes (sandwiching Beethoven's op. 111) and I must say his rendition is simply the best I've heard. I have most recordings of the work, dating back to the original (Volker Banfield's), and have heard them performed in recital several times (including once when Aimard gave hot off the presses readings of some later etudes in the presence of the composer), but Denk just clarifies the musical lines unlike anyone else. Plus his tone is gorgeous. It is not such a strange thing to think of Ligeti in connection to Liszt as well as Bartok after hearing Denk's readings.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

PeterFromLA said:


> I've been listening lately to Jeremy Denk's Nonesuch recording of the first two books of the Ligeti Etudes (sandwiching Beethoven's op. 111) and I must say his rendition is simply the best I've heard. I have most recordings of the work, dating back to the original (Volker Banfield's), and have heard them performed in recital several times (including once when Aimard gave hot off the presses readings of some later etudes in the presence of the composer), but Denk just clarifies the musical lines unlike anyone else. Plus his tone is gorgeous. It is not such a strange thing to think of Ligeti in connection to Liszt as well as Bartok after hearing Denk's readings.


You have seen Aimard playing Ligeti's piano etudes in the presence of Ligeti?.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh no, was it today? I missed it. Oh well, I listened to some Scelsi, does that count?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

We can extend it for those just finding out about it now.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

aleazk said:


> You have seen Aimard playing Ligeti's piano etudes in the presence of Ligeti?.


Yes. This was in Berkeley. Ligeti was interviewed by Charles Amirkhanian at one point during the program (Ligeti was introducing the most recent etudes, and talked about one he was inspired to write a few days earlier, during a visit to Los Angeles, when the city had a torrential down pour... it would become his "Devil's Staircase," if memory serves, though of course it was not finished yet. Ligeti also talked about a concert he went to the night before across the bay, accompanied by Amirkhanian, to see Lutoslawski conduct the Piano Concerto with the SFO, with Paul Crossley as soloist.)

I should add that Amirkhanian was a huge fan of the Ligeti etudes since book one. He brought a pirated(?) recording of the book one premiere back to the States and played it on his radio show shortly thereafter. He was breathless in his praise, as he was a huge Nancarrow fan, and saw the continuities in approach. I recorded the radio show and still have that funky air check of a recording.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the all-composer idea. I've not heard Ligeti yet, but I'd be open to to all Ligeti day. Unfortunately as I've none of his music in my collection, I have to get it from YouTube. So Ligeti day can only come on a day off for me.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't see the thread either, but ironically my past day has been an all-Ligeti-string-quartet-number-one day. I listened to it several times. It's so good!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

PeterFromLA said:


> Yes. This was in Berkeley. Ligeti was interviewed by Charles Amirkhanian at one point during the program (Ligeti was introducing the most recent etudes, and talked about one he was inspired to write a few days earlier, during a visit to Los Angeles, when the city had a torrential down pour... it would become his "Devil's Staircase," if memory serves, though of course it was not finished yet. Ligeti also talked about a concert he went to the night before across the bay, accompanied by Amirkhanian, to see Lutoslawski conduct the Piano Concerto with the SFO, with Paul Crossley as soloist.)
> 
> I should add that Amirkhanian was a huge fan of the Ligeti etudes since book one. He brought a pirated(?) recording of the book one premiere back to the States and played it on his radio show shortly thereafter. He was breathless in his praise, as he was a huge Nancarrow fan, and saw the continuities in approach. I recorded the radio show and still have that funky air check of a recording.


What a marvelous experience!. I not only admire Ligeti's music but also his personality. I think he was such a wonderful composer partly because of his great intelligence and natural curiosity. His curiosity is very similar to that of a scientist. He was not only a composer, but also an intellectual (in the full meaning of the word). Sadly I was a child during Ligeti's lifetime, I started to know Ligeti and his music after his death.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Like the idea.
Who's next?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

How about Bartok or Schnittke.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

*All *Insert Composer* Day Group*

Thought it would be better to have a thread for a listening group based on listening to a particular Composer that one day. I'm thinking we need breaks though. Maybe do it once or twice a week. Versaitle Composers are probably best for these type of games. I'm thinking Shostakovich would be a good next pick. What do you think? Maybe we can do it on Friday.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

As a busy college student, I would follow the listening group maybe hearing a few works on Friday, but not many hours worth. Shostakovich is a go. Classical birthday listening groups could be fun though.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Good idea. The birthday of the best Composer (or Composers) of the week gets chosen. We could start that next week after Shostakovich.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Paganini's Birthday on the 27th. Dittersdorf on November 2. Francois Couperin on the 10th.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

If I had to pick one of those two I would say Bartok. Now how about Messiaen or Schoenberg?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> If I had to pick one of those two I would say Bartok. Now how about Messiaen or Schoenberg?


We decided to go by birthdays. See my new thread. Shostakovich was decided for Friday and then the Birthdays start next week. Paganini would be next based on birthdays.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, okay, birthdays sounds good to me. As long as we don't forget Messiaen and Schoenberg when their birthdays come along :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

As I said before, at work I can't YouTube, so my participation may be limited. But when I am able, I will most certainly participate, no matter the composer I'll give 'em a shot.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I listened to my whole Ligeti Project boxed set (5hrs 20mins worth). It doesn't include the etudes, unfortunately, but many of the pieces were new to me as I have only been listening to individual pieces sporadiacally before now. I had already listened to the Requiem, Piano and Cello Concertos and Aventures several times before and enjoyed revisiting them. I prefer to research pieces as I listen to them, but I didn't do that this time. Highlights for me were: Melodien, Clocks and Clouds and the Violin Concerto. Artikulation was also the first electronic piece I have listened to. I'll take a bit of time to appreciate the rest at some point. 

Looking forward to Shostakovich, but where to start?!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Most popular Symphonies, Concertos, String Quartets. Symphonies 4, 5, 7, and 10 are quite popular here. String Quartet #8 is quite big.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Let's start with an "Evan Kearney" day when I release some of my works on CD. That would certainly boost sales of my works a bit!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

etkearne said:


> Let's start with an "Evan Kearney" day when I release some of my works on CD. That would certainly boost sales of my works a bit!


Let us know when that will be.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, Neo! I actually JUST finished my big Piano Concerto today which I have been pouring my every minute into for a week or more now (keep in mind I compose extremely quickly so that is a long time for my standards) for at least 12 hours per day. Other than the audio quality mixing of the Virtual Instruments which isn't too bad as of right now, there isn't anything else to do on it as I corrected any mistakes after each movement was written.

To the original idea, though, it sounds fun. It would surely give everyone a wider perspective on all eras of Classical Music. I know for me that being "forced" to listen to Romantic may be a good thing for me since I selectively hunt out 20th Century & Baroque at the expense of the other eras.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Same here. Romanticism is a tough one for me as well. The first birthday is Paganini on Sunday. Though I had planned previously to do Shostakovich Friday. So yeah Shostakovich on Friday and then we start birthdays with Paganini.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

All attend to Ippolitov-Ivanov birthday in the november, the same day of my birthday


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I shall join in on the 31st of March and listen to that composer's music for a whole year, and then start again.

That would not be too different from my current practice


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Strauss II and Bizet's birthdays tomorrow for those who want to join in.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Strauss II and Bizet's birthdays tomorrow for those who want to join in.


I have some Strauss - I left Bizet at home though (it doesn't belong to me :lol


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I am working all Fri, so I'll start early for Shosty. I'll get back to y'all on Saturday.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Shostakovich tomorrow!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't have much Shostakovich, but I believe there's a cello sonata of his on my Pod. I'll play it at lunch


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I got youtube tv on my applications. So I guess it is easy for me to find works every Composer. Anyways, for those that can participate, Paganini's birthday is on Sunday. One of my favorites of the Romantic Era.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

That's cool. The nature of my job, with patient appointments, I'm in and out of my office so much that I can't listen during the workday except on my lunch break.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Starting the Paganini day early as I work tomorrow. Paganini's birthday tomorrow btw.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I only have one Paganini violin concerto but I'll listen to that if I can remember.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

You don't have his 24 Caprices? Some amazing work there. Especially 1, 5, and 24.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Didn't have time to do Shosty, but he gets a fair amount of listening time anyway. Listening to Paganini now. I haven't given him much listening. Starting with the 24 Caprices performed by Perlman and then the Brilliant ClassicsBox set with Violin Concertos 1-6. That should last me through to tomorrow night.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Well for me the 27th was yesterday, and I was _performing_ a few pieces by Paganini yesterday, not listening, but that's pretty good.  I shall continue listening today though.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't have any Paganini

I'll have a listen to some tonight on YT


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Next birthday Listening day is November 2 with Dittersdorf. Youtube will come in handy for this one. Rococo music.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

For anyone that is interested, it is now (8th Nov) the birthday of Arnold Bax. I don't have any workd to listen to, however, but will be looking forward to a prolonged listening session of Couperin on the 10th Nov.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Today is harpsichord day! Or, more accurately, the birthday of Francois Couperin. I also will be listening to a couple of organ masses.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Todays birthdays are L.Mozart/Hummel/Copland. Pick your favorite. I think I'll go with an all Hummel listening day.  Hindemith on the 16th.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Todays birthdays are L.Mozart/Hummel/Copland. Pick your favorite. I think I'll go with an all Hummel listening day.  Hindemith on the 16th.


I am doing Copland today. I have around 2.5 hrs worth of material on disc, but have sourced a lot of works I am not familiar with from YouTube in addition to this. I have a couple of LPs of Hummel that were part of a job lot I bought, but that will be for tomorrow. Will def be doing Hindimith on Fri/Sat too.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hindemith. Now doing an all Hindemith listening day.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Weber's birthday on the 18th.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Weber's birthday on the 18th.


I like Weber. Should be able to make a day of it, though I am still behind a little with the Hindemith.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

_Mikhail Mikhailovich Ippolitov-Ivanov was a Russian composer, conductor and teacher. - Wikipedia
Born: November 19, 1859, Gatchina
Died: January 28, 1935, Moscow_


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Monday, November 26th is a biggie: Johannes Bach, born in 1673.


----------



## pendereckiobsessed (Sep 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Maestro Penderecki!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

pendereckiobsessed said:


> Happy Birthday Maestro Penderecki!


Unfortunately, I don't have any Penderecki, but I do have lots of Manuel de Falla. His birthday is also today.  I will endeavour to obtain some Penderecki for next year!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any Penderecki, but I do have lots of Manuel de Falla. His birthday is also today.  I will endeavour to obtain some Penderecki for next year!


"Master Peter's Puppet Show" time!!!!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey, tomorrow (Dec. 10) is *MESSIAEN*'s birthday, so go listen to *MESSIAEN* tomorrow!
:trp::clap::cheers::kiss:

Post what *MESSIAEN* pieces you listened to and what you most appreciated about them!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Will do. Much easier now that I got Spotify. Though I do own a couple of his cd's already. I'm interested in his Organ Works. Will check that out now. Thanks for the update.  Wow. That's a shocking difference in sound from Schubert to Messiaen.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Taking a break from the Organ works and going to his Orchestral Works.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, just decided that _Oiseaux exotiques_ is actually the best piece ever. I especially love that original ending


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Is no one participating in the Messiaen Listening Day? 

This is my absolute FAVOURITE movement of _Vingt regards_...sooo beautiful (the title translates as "The Infant Jesus' Kiss").


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Beethoven's birthday. I was going to listen to Bach's Organ Works. Definitely changing courses now. Beethoven's Piano Sonatas here we come.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll dig out my symphony box set


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Glad I saw someone mention his birthday  I am currently listening to symphony #6, LSO with Josef Krips. I haven't gotten to know all of his symphonies well enough to have a for sure favorite, but this one is certainly in the running!


----------

